# A couple of Distributor questions.



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

1. Does the 5.0, 5.7, and 7.4L Vortec engines use the same distributors?

2. Has anyone used a billet Aluminum replacement distributor to replace the stock one?

The reason I'm asking is that currently the distributor cap on my 7.4L is being held on with zip ties because the screw holes are broken and stripped out on the distributor body. The screw holes on my 5.7L's distributor will still screw down but the tabs are cracked. The 7.4L also has an occasional stumble at idle and I was wondering if the dist. gear is knife edged on one side like some of them get.

I have found a few different billet Aluminum replacement distributors online. Accel makes one for over $300. There is one on Ebay that uses all Delco replacement parts(cam sensor, dist. gear and cap & rotor) and is $249. This one is made in the USA There is another one on Ebay that is $79.99 that uses aftermarket replacement parts and is probably made over seas. It does use the good dist. gear. There is a guy on another website that has run the $79.99 dist. with no problems for about 10,000 miles.

I don't want a replacement plastic one. Has anyone used an aluminum dist in the vortec V-8's and is there any negatives to doing so. Thanks.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The V8 Vortecs all share the same common distributor. 

I like the billet dist over the plastic bodied factory dist. Better accuracy and no fear of the mounting tabs breaking off during routine maintenance.

When you mentioned the "overseas" built dist for $80 was you referring to the ProComp brand? If so they've been good for me...I've used several. Both in the TBI style design as well as the Vortec design. Have also run a few of their old school style HEI's in carbed applications with good success too. No complaints so far. 

The $300 Accel dist are not machined in the USA either.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't think the $80 one is a ProComp. Here is the Ebay link. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...arms=tab=Watching&item=270362856870&viewitem= It looks decent and since I want to buy two of them, it will be affordable. I guess I just have to worry about long term durability. I like the looks of the Ebay $250 dist. but the price of two of them is a little out of my reach at the moment. Here is the $250 one that looks like they are now $199. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:1|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Wayne


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

B&B, how does the $89.99 dist. that I posted a link to compare to the ProComp one you are familiar with? Do you think it will work okay? Thanks.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Can't say I've ever used the one that you posted Wayne so I can't give you any comments on it but the ProComp's I know are good. 

It sounds ok but doesn't even list the manufacture or origin so it's surely something built overseas. Feeling lucky?


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks B&B. I did a search on ProComp and found a lot of distributors for older cars but not the vortec motors. I will have to look some more. I will probably try the distributor that I asked you about. Its got to be better than the original GM design and who knows where the replacement GM ones are made these days anyway. 

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I would have to agree, any dist made from actual aluminum vs the factory plastic ones has got to be better.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I ordered the ones off of Ebay so I'll see how they do. I got them for $75 a piece since I bought two. I went to the forum where I initially heard about them and asked if anyone had any problems with them yet and so far, no one has. As little as I drive both of these, they should last quite a while.

Wayne


----------

